# Goodyear Connector review



## Andy6 (May 1, 2020)

must decide between these Goodyear ,Gravelking or maxxis rambler for Light singletrack grave rossa and a bit tarmac..which do you suggest ti me?


----------



## anthony5 (May 3, 2020)

hello,can you think is good tyre as the maxxis rambler?


----------

